# Arrow speed for a 40 pound bow



## Bullseyebabe

I am shooting a Mathews Prestige with a 25.5 inch draw and I am pulling back 38 pounds. I shoot a 254 grain arrow and I am getting 249 FPS. I'm curious if anyone else is shooting a similar draw length and weight and getting better results. If so, what are you shooting. I really like my Mathews, but I am willing to consider another brand.


----------



## nag

If you could lighten up your arrows, your speed will increase. The arrow weight you mentioned; 254 grains... if you condsider the fact that the manufacturers measure IBO with 5 grains per pound of draw weight, your arrows are way overweight for the poundage your pulling. 50 lbs would be a closer match. At 38 pounds the minimum weight could be 190. 
Now, that would be tough to get, but you could get closer if you choose a lighter arrow like say, the Gold Tip Velocities, or better yet, the Gold Tip Ultralights. You would need the 600 spine. And by all means ditch the vanes....shoot feathers. Vanes are heavy.
A youtube video is going around on the womens site...you should watch it because she explains everything I'm saying.
http://youtu.be/2lldk1utNWM


----------



## threetoe

I can help here. Nag is correct.

I calculated the arrow spine and determined very closely what velocity you can safely get from that bow.

I took the data from a 2011 Mathews Prestige
332 IBO
35" ATA
6" Brace
25.5" draw,
38 pounds

I chose numbers that you didn't provide.
Arrow length 23.75"
85 grain Nibb
Bohning Micro Mini veins
Easton X10 Arrow, .750 spine
Easton nock

12 grains for the D-loop
6 grains for the peep


SPINE IS PERFECT!

almost 240 FPS
32 KE
13.4% foc


I have a hard time getting a lighter setup. The Easton X-10 .750 spine and are 6.35 GPI. 

Carbon Tech makes the Cheetah 3-D line but they would be way too stiff for that short of an arrow because the Cheetah 3D is .650 spine.

If you are getting over 245 FPS with those specs, you are doing very well indeed.

I hope that helps.

Numbers shown from the 2013 On Target Arrow building software.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Ok are there faster bows out yes. But they are going to be heavy compared to the prestige. 

The prestige is also 322 fps not 332. Its specs are 322 at 29". Most bows specs are taken at 30". So comparing aples to aples a bow that looks faster on paper may not be. Example bowtec experience says 335 or so at 30". That's equal to 325 at 29". So is it really faster. Is the 2-5 fps worth the price? You would also need to step up to a 345 or faster ibo to see a speed increase. Those bows aren't as user friendly in the accuracy department. 

Ultra light are the same as velocity arrows. Just labled different. Hunting crowd doesn't want to hear there arrows are light but they like the sound of fast. 

I personally wouldn't reccomend feathers. The reason why is with a light arrow they will slow down faster. Feathers have more drag. It will stabilize it faster which is good for close range but if your expecting longer shots an arrow that slows down faster deteriorates in accuracy faster. If your arrows are nock tuned and flying true you don't need as much stabilization. 

Have you tried increasing the bow poundage? That would give you instant increase in speed. 1 lb will give you aprox 3 fps. 

You could also try a custome string made out of 8190 and cable made 452x. Choose white or natural they are lighter than the fluorescent colors. You can loose a few grains in string weight and gain a few fps by serving a smaller area where your nock sits. Accuratly measure how much serving you really need going over your cams and through your rollers then get rid of what you don't need. You will get a few more fps. Then place a few speed nocks in just the right spot and you may gain a few more. Get rid of string leaches

3 grains lighter will equal aprox 1 fps faster.

I wouldn't worry to much about being to stiff on your arrow if your using an 8 blade and have the right blade angle. Stiff is better than weak. Just try and keep a 10-15% foc with that bow. Stiff matters in recurve or Olympic archery not as much in compound unless your using fingers.

Sorry for rambling


----------



## darton3d

First question is what are you using the bow for???? Hunting, 3D, field rounds??? Need to know that first.


----------



## swbuckmaster

^what he said
If its marked distance speed isn't as much a concern, if its hunting distances feathers work fine ect


----------



## Bullseyebabe

I appreciation all of the responses, I shoot in 3D only. - I was just curious if a similar bow from another company would achieve a faster fps. I am a 50 year old woman, weigh 105 on a good day, and I have had two shoulder surgeries, so pulling more poundage is not a option, I am struggling with my current poundage (I backed my bow down to 35 pounds). I shot known40 last year and plan on shooting senior women this year. I'm trying to get a little more speed to compensate for misjudging yardage. My husband and I have altered my arrows, and I'm currently shooting 271 fps. I am still curious if a different bow might achieve a faster fps. Thanks again for all the comments.


----------



## bowtech2006

Only thing I can offer and don't know if it will help or not. My wife could only pull 42lbs on her bowtech but when I got her to shoot an elite she could shoot it at 52.5lbs and she says its easier to draw and shoot then her 42lbs bowtech. So maybe with a different drawing bow you could get more weight and keep low arrow weight and increase speed. 
271 fps is fast I think for your set up. .


----------



## darton3d

You could almost certainly get more fps with a different bow, but the draw cycle would almost certainly be more aggressive. Just for an example, my wife shoots a Darton DS3900 at 48 lbs, 24.5" draw length and with a 244 grain arrow. She gets 287 fps out of it. The draw cycle is smooth, but you pull the peak weight for a considerable amount of time. Something like that may or may not be an option for you with your shoulder issues. You may find that a bow like that, set at a low draw weight may be completely acceptable to you. The challenge then becomes finding an arrow light enough with the correct spine to work out of such an aggressive bow and give you the speed you want. 
I will add that I would not be concerned about shooting a bow with a low brace height at your draw length. My wife has won two IBO Worlds and one Triple Crown shoot with bows that have 5" to 6" brace heights.


----------



## threetoe

Personally BullsByeBabe I would NOT recommend a 5" brace bow to anyone EXCEPT the best of Target Shooters. I would NEVER recommend one for a Hunter!

The bow the above poster speaks of is Not for a new or "Normal" weekend type shooter.
I think he's just bragging.
She must be good...real good.

If you MUST have a FAST bow you can shoot successfully with. Try finding a used Bowtech Equalizer. It's the fastest Short Draw bow ever built and boasts a 7" brace for shooting forgiveness.
If you have a lot of money get the Experience.


----------



## darton3d

threetoe said:


> Personally BullsByeBabe I would NOT recommend a 5" brace bow to anyone EXCEPT the best of Target Shooters. I would NEVER recommend one for a Hunter!
> 
> The bow the above poster speaks of is Not for a new or "Normal" weekend type shooter.
> I think he's just bragging.
> She must be good...real good.
> 
> 
> If you MUST have a FAST bow you can shoot successfully with. Try finding a used Bowtech Equalizer. It's the fastest Short Draw bow ever built and boasts a 7" brace for shooting forgiveness.
> If you have a lot of money get the Experience.


I'm not bragging, just offering examples based on actual experience. I didn't say she should shoot that bow, just giving an example of what's out there. What have you ever accomplished to put me down like that??? My wife shot a Bowtech Equalizer in the past and I would not recommend that bow to someone who has shoulder issues. If has a very stiff draw. If you have a problem with me just ignore my post. I'm not here to build my ego, just trying to help other archers based on actual experience and accomplishments. So tell us what qualifies you to give her such advice?????

I will not be drawn into a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent.


----------



## threetoe

Whatever Archery Boy.

LOL


----------



## darton3d

threetoe said:


> Whatever Archery Boy.
> 
> LOL


Come on now, don't be shy. Tell us about all your experience and how you gained all this knowledge. Your the one saying I am wrong, what do you base that on? Tell us about your experience in competition. I'm not trying to pick a fight, you said I was wrong, so I would just like to know what qualifies you to say that. You have done this to me before, so I think it is fair to ask for some basis for your criticism. Have you ever shot a bow with a 5" brace height? Have you ever tuned one? Have you ever coached anyone who achieved a high level of success in National and World competitions? Have you ever set up equipment for anyone who has achieved a high level of success in National and World competitions? Inquiring minds want to know. I think your reply above speaks volumes!


----------

